
Ask HN: What DC tech comp's are using React/Node or are there any meetups? - romellogoodman
I&#x27;m currently in the process of moving out to the city and want to make some new friends that share the same passion that I do for a Node&#x2F;React stack. Does anyone know any companies using this stack or meet ups around these subjects?
======
dccoolgai
DCJS and NodeDC are both great meetups with knowledgable and helpful folks.
There is also our conference, NationJS in September... has a lot of the same
speakers as the 1k confs but only costs around 100.

For companies, take a look at SocialTables. Pretty sure they use React.

------
byoung2
Not DC proper, but UnderArmour (Baltimore) uses node and react. I just did 6
months of node/react contract work for them.

